# Schaum unterhalb des Bachlaufes WAS Tun??



## Jochen A. (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo Alle zusammen!
Ich bin neu im Forum und hätte da eine Frage.
Unterhalb meines Bachlaufes ist lauter weißer Schaum!
Der Bachlauf verbindet meinen kleinen 2,5 Kubickmeter Teich mit meinem großen Teich12 Kubickmeter.
Woran liegt das?
Was muß ich dagegen tun?
Die Wasserwerte sind in Ordnung.
Danke im vorraus


----------



## Lurch (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schaum unterhalb des Bachlaufes WAS Tun??*

Guten Morgen
Nahe liegend ist das der Schaum durch Eiweiß, das im Wasser ist entsteht. Eiweiß kommt ins Wasser wenn Fische im Teich sind und gefüttert werden, was man ja auch machen soll. 
Wenn es nur einige Cent große Flocken sind, dürfte das kein Problem sein. 
Auch bei mir sind in den Morgenstunden am Wasserspeier einige solcher Flocken. Bei den ersten Sonnenstrahlen die aufs Wasser treffen sind sie weg.

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Sigrid (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schaum unterhalb des Bachlaufes WAS Tun??*

wenn Fische im Teich sind und gefüttert werden, was man ja auch machen soll. 
Hallo Lurch, ich füttere meine Fische nicht und sie sind alle sehr gut in Futter: 10 Goldfische, 2 Orfen und 4 __ Graskarpfen. Der Teich hat ca. 7000 l und eine gute Bepflanzung und ausser einem Quellstein keine Technik.
Gruss Sigrid


----------



## sanke10 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schaum unterhalb des Bachlaufes WAS Tun??*

Hallo Jochen A!

Weniger Füttern !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

             Gruß sanke10


----------

